# Submit nach x Sekunden



## marTinh (22. September 2003)

Hallo ihr Profis,
vielleicht kann mir einer bei einem kleinen Problem helfen:

Ich möchte gerne ein Formular haben, dass Daten an eine andere Php-Seite weiterleitet (die dann auswertet).
Mit dem normalen Submit-Button ist das ja auch kein Problem, aber das Formular soll auch nach x Sekunden ausgewertet werden, d.h. die Formularseite soll in x Sekunden auf die Auswertungsseite weitergeleitet werden, aber mit Daten.

Wie bekomme ich das am besten hin?
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## rootssw (22. September 2003)

Dazu brauchst du schon JavaScript und nicht PHP!

<Script Language="Javascript">
var interv=window.setInterval ("document.formname.submit()", 1000);
window.clearInterval(interv);
</Script>

Das script sollte das Formular nach 1 Sekunde absenden.


----------



## marTinh (30. September 2003)

Leider gehts nicht ....



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>test</title>
> </head>
> ...



Auch wenn ich das Script in den Head schreibe, tut sich nichts ....


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. September 2003)

Wann und wie oft soll denn submitted werden?
Einmal eine gewisse Zeit nach dem Betätigen des Buttons oder wiederholt in regelmässigen Abständen.

Zum Skript,das muss auf jeden Fall hinter dem Formular stehen,und deinem Submit-Button musst du einen
anderen Namen geben ;mit "submit"wird das nix.....wenn du den Namen nicht für irgendetwas brauchst,lass ihn einfach ganz weg


----------



## marTinh (30. September 2003)

Auch mit geändertem Submit-Button-Namen gehts nicht ...

Die Seite mit dem Formular wird ganz normal aufgerufen.
Dann soll das Formular aber nach einer bestimmten Zeit automatisch abgeschickt werden ... auch wenn der Benutzer nicht auf Submit klickt (allerdings hat er sicherlich schon ein paar Radio-Buttons gedrückt und das soll dann eben weitergegeben werden).

Vielleicht könnte man auch einfach weiteres Anklicken im Formular sperren (nach bestimmter Zeit) .... falls der obige Weg nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. September 2003)

Probiers mal so herum:
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<title>test</title>
</head>
<body onload="setTimeout('document.formname.submit()', 5000);">
<form action="auswertung.php" method="post" name="formname">
<input type="radio" name="antwo" value="A"> a1<br>
<input type="radio" name="antwo" value="B"> a2<br>
<input type="submit" value="Weiter">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## marTinh (30. September 2003)

JO, so gehts !

Vielen Dank!


----------

